# Betta poems!



## frogipoi

Here you can put some betta poems! 
"A betta is not a thing,
but a pet king,
and when they are happy,
they can act like Cappy! (a hamtaro ham ham.)


----------



## frogipoi

As the moon falls,
the shadows cover the walls.
All the bettas fall asleep,
while the guppies weep.
No one can top a betta fish,
They a fish you wish!


----------



## Learn To Fly

Nice...just keep in mind that not all poems have to rhyme, mine almost never do.


----------



## frogipoi

I know. I rhyme when I am bored, I once said to my mom, That fish was delish and not notice. I did it here! XD
Bettas swim,
along with Tim,
a big fat...
Cat!


----------



## BlueHaven

Cute! 
Hmm, i'll try too.

Swimming, 
floating, 
dashing,
flaring,
A rainbow of colors 
and an air of pride
Hiding, 
seeking,
jumping,
gliding,
I am a fish that breathe air and water;
loves warmth and space and of course, a base!

Well that was more of a ridde....


----------



## frogipoi

I love it. That is a kind of poem. This one is not betta stuff but...
Trotting,
Running,
Galloping, 
walking,
Running so fast,
the wind follows them. 
Playing,
Jumping,
twisting,
stamping'
A four legged animal I am;
who can jump high! That is a horse.


----------



## BlueHaven

Cool! 
Poetry is fun.


----------



## frogipoi

I thinking up some more, you guyz can post poetry too


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice, guys!


----------



## frogipoi

Can't think of any...


----------



## JKfish

Haiku~

Soft water jewels dance​In clear tropical waters​Hungry for more food ​​X3​


----------



## BlueHaven

Cool, I like Haiku poems. 
I remember I had to make a calender of different types of poems in my language arts class in Middle school once and a few of them had to be Haiku.


----------



## bloo97

You should put that Haiku in your sig! lol


----------



## JKfish

XD I think I'll do that Bloo

(this poem is almost too sad for my taste. It was supposed to be happy...  )

The Rescue
-
It was but a memory​Growing up in sun kissed farms​Living among loving plant arms​In pristine waters​​Now dying in filth​I struggle for breath​For to miss any is to fall towards death​As the shadows move closer​​Water sloshes​My prison is picked up​Warm hands cradle the cup​Lively eyes peer in​​As I wish for a quiet release​For this pain to cease​And heaven to ensue​Before passing on​​I find myself in nirvana​Where green plants grow​And warm waters flow​My wish has been granted… so I let go​


----------



## frogipoi

Sad and happy.  Live free fishie!


----------

